# Reel fell apart



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Yesterday I was cruising along the beach and came across a huge school of jacks. I stripped some line and my reel basically fell apart. Now I was on the paddleboard so half the reel went in. I hoped in got the reel and went home. I cleaned it oiled it and put it back together. 

Fast forward to today, I walk down to the beach and about 300yds down I see a school of slot sized redfish in about 2-3' of water. Got pretty excited and stripped line and noticed again the spool was near about to come off again.

It seems as though the nut opposite of the drag will not stay locked. I would think finger tight would be sufficient? It's not exactly something you would put a wrench on. It is textured to tighten by hand. What gives?

It's an Allen Alpha 3. It's not the cheapest reel and certainly not the most expensive.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

This is what it looked like when my reel fell apart.....


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sweet pics!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

If it is a Allen I have good results with their reels. I would give them a call.


----------

